# 2003 sportsman 400



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

*2003 sportsman 400 parts*

does anyone know where i can find a shift sensor indicator for one of these? it's the piece that bolts onto the tranny about where the shift mechanism goes into the tranny case. trying to help a buddy find one used or new. thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cheapcycleparts.com might have it.


----------



## 11sportsman500 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well maybe if he wouldnt have beat on it with a stick he would not have broke it. Ha ha ha
I won't say anything about him hitting it the wrong way. Lol


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

funny part is,he did it again when we loaded up,lol


----------

